# Interview but criminal record.



## BryanMD (Dec 31, 2007)

Wow. I thought you were gonna have a srious crime like Armed Robbery or Murder.
Those WOULD be a problem.

I doubt you won't come across a single person in the trade (ok maybe a few) who hasn't done something similar to what earner you those performance rewards but were just fortunate enough to not get caught or did in a time when such things were not prosecuted. The age at which it happened and the event free time since is what will be the factors.

Dress (and be) clean and presentable. Your newest work clothes would be fine.
No need to impress with suits. Khaki's and polo would be fine.

Good luck.


----------



## threewire (Jan 28, 2008)

Fairfield...I'm originally from Middletown.


----------



## skinnyj41004 (Mar 17, 2007)

I live in Highland Heights, just been accepted into 212


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

Look presentable, sound.. no... speak intelligently (not that you don't) just be real,sinsceare and things should go well.

when all else fails, pull out the contacts. (to drop the facts aint a bad thing, just tactfuly)

not sure about the 'local' side, but if you present well and have some confidence... 9 times out of 10--- it works out.
good luck.


----------



## Whodey648 (Jun 3, 2008)

Just got back and everything went great, I wore a tasteful polo khakis and dress shoes while the other 3 hopefuls worse t shirts and jeans. Everything went smoothly like a regular job interview except with 7 guys. They put me in work today! but i don't know if im going to get into the Program till next week. The criminal record didn't even make a difference because they are just misdemeanors and they only look for felonies Whew!.


----------



## BryanMD (Dec 31, 2007)

Congrats.

Not that there's anything wrong with that...
FWIW I'd suggest you avoid referring to your clothes as "tasteful" when on the job.
(if you know what I mean)


----------



## Whodey648 (Jun 3, 2008)

BryanMD said:


> Congrats.
> 
> Not that there's anything wrong with that...
> FWIW I'd suggest you avoid referring to your clothes as "tasteful" when on the job.
> (if you know what I mean)


I think i know what your saying haha. Oh I know I'm not THAT stupid.


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

Whodey648 said:


> only look for felonies Whew!.


Con Grats !! I hope it all works out !!!:thumbsup:

I'm screwed !!!


----------



## TCpeedo (Jul 15, 2008)

On this topic, I'm moving to Milwaukee and hope to join the Apprenticeship Program in the local 494. I've been in the telecomunications and 12volt side of electrical for 9 years... but I do have a felony back in 1997 (11 years ago) when I was 17. Is this going to effect my application? I havent has a thing on my record since, not even a speeding ticket. also does anyone know about the 494? Are they looking for alot of applicants? I'll do whatever it takes to get it, I really want this. any advice?? thanx in advance.


----------



## user5941 (Mar 16, 2009)

be honest:thumbsup:


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

rewire said:


> be honest:thumbsup:


 Go away!!


----------

